# pics of my b-13!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

here is a pic of my car




http://www.mcmullenargus.com/gallery/view.asp?image=16657&pub=11


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*inside of it*

http://www.mcmullenargus.com/gallery/view.asp?image=16658&pub=11


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow . . . that's really . . . green. I see you have the clear side markers. Do you also have the clear tail lights?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*hey very clean looking*

but take a long look at your car?? don't you think it looks like a damn toy for a 2 year old. make the thing look mean and aggresive, i say that you should get better and bigger rims and a wide body kit. but very clean for show nice job


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*b-13*

i recently got new rims i got 17'' white 8 spokes, a neo drift front air damn, and a twin snoorkle hood, i havent got any pics of it like taht yet but i will soon


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*tail lights*

no i dont have clear tail lights i cant find them any where. nis-knacks has them but they are sold out, and knowone makes alltezza's for that year, right now there just painted over excepet for a lil circle on each light


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Too each their own, I guess


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh my heh


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

It's not easy, bein' green.....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*you should get one of my grills*

It would look really good on your ride.....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*grill???*

what type of grill ? send me a pic ill get one if i like it


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*Here is the thread.*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=250&pagenumber=2


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*cool*

looks good how much for this? do you have a pic of it on a car?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

MY EYES, MY EYES!!! lol, j/k


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*I am shipping out the 1st 2 this week*

Pics should be posted in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hehehe i can bet u will never loose it in a parking lot lol

but whatever floats your boat and makes you happy
post pics with the new mods


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*pics*

sweet man ill check the pics out and tell you if i want one or not


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*paint*

i allways tell ppl if they dont wave it cant be because they didnt see me lol :


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

quick question about the paint...

you obviously changed color from a stock color on your sentra, so my question(s) is(are):

How much did you pay to have the entire thing done?
I assume the paint was stripped and they painted the obscure parts too, like engine bay, trunk, insideof doors... places like that? 
How long did it take? Where did you get it painted? Any/how many clear coats or pearls?

Sorry, looks like 1 turned into several questions.. Any answers wouldbe great, since I plan on changing the color of my sentra, but many people say to just keep it the same and get it repainted...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*re- paint*

well im furchinit enuff to have garage. and all the tools to do it. so everything on the car is done by me and my buddy. (we did ours now every buddy wants it done lol) ive got about $250 bucks in the paint. i went and mixed it all up i told the dude i wanted something diffrent so we just stared mixin. and you see what came out.everything is painted doors, trunk, under the hood is green and white. it was a pain in the ass paintin but we did it. your best bet is to take it somewhere.i did all the inside it was easy. umm only 3 coats of clear on it. i think im gonna shoot some prezmatic over top of it to give it a lil somethin extra. if ya have any ? ill be more than happy to anwser the best i can


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*paint*

go wild man make your nissan stand out


----------

